# *new for 2013 north ga circuit*



## MI360 (Dec 5, 2012)

*NEW STUFF*

Money Classes: Fee $20 70% pay back

Advanced Open: Any Equipment, *290 fps, 50yds max

*Senior Open: Any Equipment, 50 years old, *290fps, 50yds max

Known: Any Equipment, *290fps, 50yds max(must supply rangefinder)


Womens Known: Any Equipment, 280fps, 40yds max(must supply rangefinder)

Trophy Classes: *Fee $15*

Open Trophy: Any Equipment, 280fps, 40yds max

*Unlimited Hunter*: Equipment(what you hunt with) short stabilize screw in points, *NO SPEED LIMIT*(5 grains per pound) Known Distance(must supply rangerfinder), 50yds max

Hunter Class: Fixed Pins or hunter type movers, 12 in stabilizer, 280fps, 40yds max

True Novice: Any Equipment, *3 wins and move to higher class*, 280fps, 30yds max

Womens Hunter: Fixed pins or Hunter Type Mover, 12 in stabilizer, 280 fps, KNOWN DISTANCE (MUST SUPPLY OWN RANGFINDER)30yds max


Young Adult: Any Equipment, 15-17 years old, 280fps, 40yds max

*Super Senior: Any Equipment, 60 years old, 280fps, 40yds max

Youth Class: Any Equipment,12-14 years old,240 fps 30yds max

Traditional : Recurve or Long Bow, Fingers, No Sights or Marks, 1 finger must touch nock, 25 yds max

Any Shooter who shoots Pro K50 Semi-pro or Open A Must shoot a Money Class

*Anyone may shoot an unknown class and then pay again and shoot a known class or known class and pay again and shoot another known class or the same known class*


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, they'll be less stakes to trip over.


----------



## abhunter (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep 4 Stakes this year White 50yd, Red 40 yd, Blue 30 yd and  Yellow 25 yds.


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 6, 2012)

I ain't crazy about the seniors shooting 50 yds and Open B 40. Don't know where to fit in.  Is this set in stone ?


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 6, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I ain't crazy about the seniors shooting 50 yds and Open B 40. Don't know where to fit in.  Is this set in stone ?



I don't want to hear that Mr. "I hit the 12 ring on the turkey and beat Butch at CBG".......


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 6, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I don't want to hear that Mr. "I hit the 12 ring on the turkey and beat Butch at CBG".......


That was known distance and hunting setup. Heck, everyone but butch were pushovers.  
I'll be shooting my hunting set up from now on. (behind the riser slider with 3 fixed pins, no lens, 12" stab @ 296)
Can't reset for slower classes from club to club. (280) Open trophy/hunter.
Its not a biggie,  I don't shoot N Ga much anyways.


----------



## MI360 (Dec 7, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I ain't crazy about the seniors shooting 50 yds and Open B 40. Don't know where to fit in.  Is this set in stone ?


The 50yds Senior Class is a money class in NGA, a senior does not have to shoot it they are able to shoot Open Trophy, but Seniors in ASA is 290fps and Open Trophy in NGA is 280. Open B in ASA is 290fps and Open Trophy is 280 but someone shooting open B could slow there bow down and shoot Open Trophy. Open Trophy is more like Open C a beginner open class. Any open shooter wanting to shoot 290 will have to shoot Advanced Open or Senior Open(if over 50 years old) or if someone wants to shoot as fast as they want they are able to in Unlimited Hunter And Yes Sir this is set in stone.


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 7, 2012)

is the 14 going to count this year


----------



## j.reagan (Dec 7, 2012)

brownitisdown said:


> is the 14 going to count this year




nope.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 8, 2012)

i like the super senior class..long overdue, but the new $15 entry is going to sting us older fixed income guys.  the cost of living is going up..i even got a $20/mo increase last year..that'll cover the increase, lol!! bowanna, you were just getting used to your new rig, and now it's back to the old days.


----------



## JC280 (Dec 10, 2012)

Check out www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com for the complete NGA 2013 3D schedule and the GAC 900 Round schedule.


----------



## t8ter (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, no black mountain in the rotation!


----------



## MI360 (Dec 10, 2012)

t8ter said:


> Wow, no black mountain in the rotation!



Yes sir that is correct they pulled out of the rotation and the NGA circuit this year.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 10, 2012)

*Specialist*



oldgeez said:


> i like the super senior class..long overdue, but the new $15 entry is going to sting us older fixed income guys.  the cost of living is going up..i even got a $20/mo increase last year..that'll cover the increase, lol!! bowanna, you were just getting used to your new rig, and now it's back to the old days.



I think he took to many spankings.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 10, 2012)

leon has chewed my butt for years  there ain't much left


----------



## gcs (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm glad to see the *unlimited hunter* class, now I don't have to change my hunting setup to shoot 3d.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 11, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I think he took to many spankings.




We got something for the Bottom..... 
Next time your at Steve's place. See if my names on that trophy ? I can take as good as I give. 
I busted 6 deer on video this year solo. How about you ?  Oh, you'll be on TV next week so tune in to Fox Sports South. (SWWTV). 
Courtesy of Bowanna's ability.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 11, 2012)

what time...what day??  i always knew you were a star, lol!!


----------



## dbell80 (Dec 11, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Well, they'll be less stakes to trip over.



Am I crazy or north ga only used to use 3 stakes? White 45, blue 35, & red 25?


----------



## MI360 (Dec 11, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> Am I crazy or north ga only used to use 3 stakes? White 45, blue 35, & red 25?



No you are not crazy this past year we had only 3 stakes, white 45 blue 35 red 25. But this year the NGA circuit will have white 50 red 40 blue 30 yellow 25.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems like y'all may need a couple more stakes to make your visitors happy.  
A lot of them are practicing for their class at ASA shoots. Your short staking some and long staking others.   Oh, my fingers wet with spit.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 11, 2012)

they're staking me just right..........it's been a long time coming, but i'm happier than a dead pig in the sunshine, lol!!


----------



## dbell80 (Dec 12, 2012)

MI360 said:


> No you are not crazy this past year we had only 3 stakes, white 45 blue 35 red 25. But this year the NGA circuit will have white 50 red 40 blue 30 yellow 25.



Sound pretty good to me!


----------



## lung deflater (Dec 16, 2012)

wear are these shoots at and when do thay start


----------



## lung deflater (Dec 16, 2012)

ahhh just seen 2013 sticky


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Dec 19, 2012)

Will they still have a fun class and how much for that?


----------



## abhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

fun class will be $10


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## MathewsArcher (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good! lets get to shooting. 

I can't wait to get started for 2013.


----------



## tomski007 (Dec 21, 2012)

NO Black Mountain.  OMG Boo Hoo


----------



## stickandstrang (Dec 24, 2012)

MI360 said:


> *NEW STUFF*
> 
> Money Classes: Fee $20 70% pay back
> 
> ...



In the Unlimited Hunter class is "Fixed Pins or hunter type movers" still the rule on sights? The printed copy of the rules that I got from Soul Hunters is worded differently and unclear on this. It says "No Front Movers" so I guess that means "Behind the riser" movers are OK?
I shoot fixed pins on my bow but I've already had a couple guys ask me about this....


BTW, MERRY CHRISTmas everybody, I hope the best for you and your families.


----------



## MI360 (Dec 24, 2012)

stickandstrang said:


> In the Unlimited Hunter class is "Fixed Pins or hunter type movers" still the rule on sights? The printed copy of the rules that I got from Soul Hunters is worded differently and unclear on this. It says "No Front Movers" so I guess that means "Behind the riser" movers are OK?
> I shoot fixed pins on my bow but I've already had a couple guys ask me about this....
> 
> 
> BTW, MERRY CHRISTmas everybody, I hope the best for you and your families.



In the unlimited hunter class you can shoot what you hunt with. Its known distance, must supply your own rangefinder 50yd max. Fixed pins or hha type mover behind the riser. The unlimited hunter class is for the guys who want to shoot there hunting bow thats why there is no speed limit.


----------



## hansel (Dec 26, 2012)

abhunter said:


> fun class will be $10
> 
> 
> BOWHUNTERS FOREVER



That's the class for me, it's all about fun for me, because my score usually stinks anyway


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Dec 31, 2012)

Are all speeds with the 3% or absolute 280 and 290 max?


----------



## MI360 (Dec 31, 2012)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Are all speeds with the 3% or absolute 280 and 290 max?



you get 3%


----------



## blackout (Jan 7, 2013)

Bump for those who havn't looked.


----------



## adstokes72 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can the women's hunter class use a range finder?


----------



## abhunter (Jan 19, 2013)

yes they can


Bowhunters Forever


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2013)

jeff was saying yesterday that the senior class will be a money in lieu of a trophy class this year??  is that right???.. i thought the only $$$$ classes were open money (advanced open) and k50???


----------



## abhunter (Jan 20, 2013)

we added that johnny because most of our sr don't
want a trophy.


bowhunters forever


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 20, 2013)

The part I cant understand is the 50 yd part. None of the senior classes are 50 yds in ASA.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2013)

well, we're pretty lucky, in that, most all of the senior shooters, that are really good, like larry and barry have moved up into the $$$ classes; where they give those young whipper snappers a run for their money.  except for a couple, all the rest of us old guys are even, because  NONE of us can see 'em, lol!!  that makes it kinda even because there's so few of us.


----------



## abhunter (Jan 20, 2013)

50 yds  was because of 290 speed , asa is a 45 yd max @290 speed, we try not to stake oursleves to death. We  probally got the best balance on stake we've ever had.
Ever stake adds time to setup and take down. We do it  for the shooters, our pay is still same as when I started 0!!! (close to 30yrs)



Bowhunters Forever


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 20, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> well, we're pretty lucky, in that, most all of the senior shooters, that are really good, like larry and barry have moved up into the $$$ classes; where they give those young whipper snappers a run for their money.  except for a couple, all the rest of us old guys are even, because  NONE of us can see 'em, lol!!  that makes it kinda even because there's so few of us.


So what class do you shoot there ? (seniors/super seniors)


abhunter said:


> 50 yds  was because of 290 speed , asa is a 45 yd max @290 speed, we try not to stake oursleves to death. We probally got the best balance on stake we've ever had.
> Ever stake adds time to setup and take down. We do it  for the shooters, our pay is still same as when I started 0!!! (close to 30yrs)
> Bowhunters Forever


I know what it takes to set up the range. I helped set up Tri-county for years. About only stake used now that wasn't used then was the 50. It would've been easy to add it in. Its right at the 4 wheeler and trailer. Ain't like ya gotta carry it a long way.  The white stake is the same way. You need a known 45 anyways so amateurs will have a chance at a separate pot than known 50.  
Telling open trophy to change their speed and sights settings for your shoot cant be for their benefit. 
I'm not trying to start anything. I don't shoot there much anyway. Its a long drive for me. Judging from other posts theres a lot of shooters that feel the same way.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2013)

i shoot the super senior class, so i only have to get my bow cranked down to 280.  i shot the last tourny at 270 because that's pretty much all my weak drawing shoulder will take.  the red stake is better for me, also...even though most of the red stakes were either at the same distance as the white or 1 or 2 yards in front.   not much of an advantage at all.  larry will have to answer the distance question, but i'm kinda with you lee.  50 yards, estimated, is quite a poke of an oldster...even if they are just a spring chicken 50 yr old


----------



## GIBBS (Jan 20, 2013)

bowanna said:


> So what class do you shoot there ? (seniors/super seniors)
> 
> I know what it takes to set up the range. I helped set up Tri-county for years. About only stake used now that wasn't used then was the 50. It would've been easy to add it in. Its right at the 4 wheeler and trailer. Ain't like ya gotta carry it a long way.  The white stake is the same way. You need a known 45 anyways so amateurs will have a chance at a separate pot than known 50.
> Telling open trophy to change their speed and sights settings for your shoot cant be for their benefit.
> I'm not trying to start anything. I don't shoot there much anyway. Its a long drive for me. Judging from other posts theres a lot of shooters that feel the same way.



Best i rember all the senior in the senior class shoot from the same stake, and a 45 and 50 thats not a big difference. I know that at least 2 or 3 times you have said in your post that you dont shoot much in north ga circuit so why fuss and whine so much about 5 yards? From the sound of things why not just run MI off and there will be no need for a k50 and k45 both he seems to be the problem shooting good all the time. Hey i bet when you do go up and shoot the north ga circuit if you ask they might take you around in a golfcart so you dont have to walk. Just an idea


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Jan 21, 2013)

Gibbs, quit being a d**k.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 21, 2013)

GIBBS said:


> Best i rember all the senior in the senior class shoot from the same stake, and a 45 and 50 thats not a big difference. I know that at least 2 or 3 times you have said in your post that you dont shoot much in north ga circuit so why fuss and whine so much about 5 yards? From the sound of things why not just run MI off and there will be no need for a k50 and k45 both he seems to be the problem shooting good all the time. Hey i bet when you do go up and shoot the north ga circuit if you ask they might take you around in a golfcart so you dont have to walk. Just an idea



Your my age (1955) so you shoot the 50 yd seniors class or K 50  right ?


----------



## BUCK 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

GIBBS said:


> Best i rember all the senior in the senior class shoot from the same stake, and a 45 and 50 thats not a big difference. I know that at least 2 or 3 times you have said in your post that you dont shoot much in north ga circuit so why fuss and whine so much about 5 yards? From the sound of things why not just run MI off and there will be no need for a k50 and k45 both he seems to be the problem shooting good all the time. Hey i bet when you do go up and shoot the north ga circuit if you ask they might take you around in a golfcart so you dont have to walk. Just an idea


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jan 21, 2013)

Just to be clear, if you are old enough to shoot the senior class does that mean you have to or can you shoot open trophy with those rules or fun and fling from where ever you want to?


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 21, 2013)

a senior can shoot any class, but cannot be forced to move!!  just look at barry moon and larry painter...they smoke and shoot in the advanced open class.  heck, even ole leon shoots in the open class every so often, lol!!  if i could judge distance and shoot as well as those guys, i'd love to whoop up on some younguns


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 21, 2013)

A senior can shoot open money, seniors, open trophy or even hunter if he has fixed pins. I have fixed pins on a HHA slider with out a lens. I don't have to move it.
Maybe ole Gibbs will shoot with me next time I'm up there. Id like to see how well he does at 50 with them old eyes.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 22, 2013)

GIBBS is just talk. Nothing to back it up. 

Internet Commando!!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 22, 2013)

blackout said:


> Bump for those who havn't looked.



Hey Blackout!!!

You need to change your avatar, LOL.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 22, 2013)

GIBBS said:


> Best i rember all the senior in the senior class shoot from the same stake, and a 45 and 50 thats not a big difference. I know that at least 2 or 3 times you have said in your post that you dont shoot much in north ga circuit so why fuss and whine so much about 5 yards? From the sound of things why not just run MI off and there will be no need for a k50 and k45 both he seems to be the problem shooting good all the time. Hey i bet when you do go up and shoot the north ga circuit if you ask they might take you around in a golfcart so you dont have to walk. Just an idea



Here we go agian. 

Okay!!! I don't agree with everything gibbs says. (No offence) But!!! The rules are the rules for 2013, so why sit on here and complain. The rules are made and aren't getting changed. No matter what gets said on here. 

So why don't we all just get out on the range and have some fun. (No matter what stake we have to shoot from).


----------



## watermedic (Jan 22, 2013)

MathewsArcher said:


> Here we go agian.
> 
> Okay!!! I don't agree with everything gibbs says. (No offence) But!!! The rules are the rules for 2013, so why sit on here and complain. The rules are made and aren't getting changed. No matter what gets said on here.
> 
> So why don't we all just get out on the range and have some fun. (No matter what stake we have to shoot from).



Thoughts like that are why we have Bobuma for President again.

When the public speaks up, Leaders should listen. That is how things get changed. "The if you dont like it, so what" is the representation of a Communist style of leadership.

It is up to them if they want to change or not. From the conversations that I have had. People do not like the changes. But hey, its money that they will lose in the long run.

Just a thought here, did the clubs accept member input before the changes to see if the MEMBERS agreed to the new rules? Or did the board members just decide between themselves and finalize without a majority vote?

Chuck


----------



## blackout (Jan 22, 2013)

MathewsArcher said:


> Hey Blackout!!!
> 
> You need to change your avatar, LOL.



Yeah I do, been to busy . Lol.


----------



## SBlackburn (Jan 22, 2013)

blackout said:


> Yeah I do, been to busy . Lol.



We can tell - looks like were following a thread all day on Friday  As was everyone else


----------



## blackout (Jan 22, 2013)

SBlackburn said:


> We can tell - looks like were following a thread all day on Friday  As was everyone else



Well that and getting more popcorn.


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 22, 2013)

blackout said:


> Yeah I do, been to busy . Lol.



Don't listen to MA, I think it's a pretty picture.


----------



## idj3061 (Jan 22, 2013)

dbell80 said:


> Don't listen to MA, I think it's a pretty picture.



I think MA was referring to the bow in that pic.  Would be a better pic if he was holding a giant bag a popcorn though IMO.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 22, 2013)

of course he was..i referred to it on facebook..there's good one in there with the new bow...u just need time to put it in, lol


----------



## blackout (Jan 22, 2013)

idj3061 said:


> I think MA was referring to the bow in that pic.  Would be a better pic if he was holding a giant bag a popcorn though IMO.



Why does it have to be about the bow ? LOL!


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jan 23, 2013)

blackout said:


> Why does it have to be about the bow ? LOL!



It don't matter what kinda bow he's holding ain't nothing gonna cover up that ugly thing on top of his shoulders!!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 23, 2013)

Uh Oh!!  He went there!!


Kind of obvious though.


----------



## blackout (Jan 23, 2013)

j_hughes113 said:


> It don't matter what kinda bow he's holding ain't nothing gonna cover up that ugly thing on top of his shoulders!!



There is no need in talking that way bout my hat! Lol.


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 25, 2013)

blackout said:


> Why does it have to be about the bow ? LOL!



What Bow??????


----------

